# Squatting while toileting: worth some consideration



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

This is a link with pictures to help visualie the position of the rectum when not squatting vs squatting. I have found this very helpful and has eliminated troublesome hemmoroids and improved defecation. Despite what articles may say the effect can be acheived by using a clothes basket placed in front of the toilet. Please consider...naturesplatfom.com/health_benefits.html


----------



## hayley3 (Aug 6, 2006)

The link didn't work for me. I have a cold, so maybe I'm just brain dead.







Susie


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

Tat's naturesplatform.com not palfom. Golly, those typos!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks adelaide for posting that. it's a very interesting website. and yes, I've read that before, that squatting is good etc. it's definitely worth a try...


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

Thanks Annie, I relate it here every so often because its helped alot and none of us need to create more damage to the rectum from using the commode. If major damage and problems can be avoided by implementing such a simple and comfortable procedure...wouldn't life be grand! Wha la!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

You can buy a 1$ mini-foot-step at the 1$ store.


----------



## 18761 (Aug 21, 2006)

Squatting is the best pose for defecation. I am an Indian and and have suffered from IBS for most of my life. I moved to US in beginning of 2005 and have been forced to use the commode , my pain and constipation have been much worse, since I moved to US, as I have had to use the commode. Squatting on the commode itself is not an option, as my knees cry out in pain from the uncomfortable and unweildy position. I will bite the bullet and buy this platform. IBS patients with constipation must try squatting it will not cure them, but it will provide some relief from constipation and the associated pain that is worsened, if stool is retained in the rectum.


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

Manee, I have found that using a clothes basket on the floor to place my feet on to toilet has worked very very well. I don't know if one has to purchase equipment like this to get the benefit of squatting, despite what the ads may say. My husband started using the basket too and he didn't really have any problems, but now you can't wrestle it from him. We have jokes about our attachments to our respective baskets; but its improved things for us both. The fancy platform, I would think, would be optional.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the clothes basket idea, Adelaide! mine is wicker and a little flimsy (and besides, the cats won't give it up) but I was lucky enough to find an old ice cream bucket that's 10 inches high and 10 inches in diameter so I'm going to try that--it feels like it might work. I really don't want to spend $119+ either if I can find something else that works (or I can always buy my own clothes basket).


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

Good luck Annie! The basket is just about the right height, too low to the ground and you won't get the desired positioning.


----------



## 15483 (Aug 20, 2006)

I've used a waste basket or even put my heels on the toilet seat at times. Both ways have helped.


----------



## 14826 (Jul 20, 2006)

Is this helping all of you to pass hard stools or just going in general? Does it help with the slow moving mushy type?


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

It helps with all types of evacuations because it straightens the rectum as its meant to be during evacuation so feces can move out of the anus. During sitting in the 'normal' fashion on the toilet the rectum stays kinked, the purpose being to retain feces and prevent incontinence.


----------



## I'll B Snookered (Apr 9, 2004)

I see this thread is a couple of weeks old, but I wanted to respond as I have just started doing this and I have pelvic floor dysfunction (nonrelaxing puborectalis) and incomplete evacuation like Spasman and several others here. Do a google search for squatting and anorectal angle. You will find many links. One link, for example, is to an Iranian study: http://www.ams.ac.ir/AIM/0252/0252115.htmWhile the study unfortunately only had participants used to squatting, it indicates that in those individuals, squatting yielded an average 132 degree anorectal angle, whilst sitting yielded a 92 degree anorectal angle. When trying to have a BM, you want this angle to be as close to 180 degrees as possible. Since starting to squat, I find that my pelvic floor automatically relaxes and perineal descent is easy. A moderate increase in intra-abdominal pressure through filling the lungs and then contracting the abdominal muscles as well as gravity does the rest. I feel mostly evacuated. I think what little is left over is due to the consistency of my BM (maybe a little too soft given all the Miralax and magnesium), and a weakened pelvic floor so I am working on those issues. Anyways, I really think it is worth a try, especially for those with pelvic floor dysfunction. I squat right on the toilet since I only weight 120lbs and I have good balance. You could just get a couple of footstools as well. I think squatting has the additional benefit of preventing strain on the anus while sitting thus decreasing the chance of hemmorhoids, but I am not sure of this. Anyways, I would be interested to hear from others with IE and PFD. I don't think this is a perfect solution, but it sure seems to help with the PFD.


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

Thnaks for the additional info Snookered; for me hemmoroids are a thing of the past post initiation of squatting posture.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I've been sort of squatting for years. I use my grown kids' old step stool that they used for reaching the sink to brush their teeth and wash their hands. I looked at that link and I think I might add a phone book or two to get my feet higher and maybe a better angle. When traveling I either use a trashcan or my cosmetic case to prop up my feet.


----------



## 13604 (Jun 30, 2006)

Is a kids' step stool or trashcan high enough to help? Is squatting safe or better when you have a rectal prolapse? or Can squatting make it worst? How high my feet need to be from the floor for this to help and get a better angle?I hope somebody can help me with some answers soon please. Thank you....Blessings,Abi


----------



## I'll B Snookered (Apr 9, 2004)

Hi Abigail,I don't actually know the answers to your questions. All I know is that to get maximum benefit, you need to actually be squatting (that is, all pressure on the feet and none on the buttocks). I wouldn't think this would hurt a rectal prolapse because you shouldn't need to strain as much. I think it would actually help.If you absolutely cannot balance on your feet, I would say to rais your feet onto the toilet seat and try to press your thighs against your chest to get the greatest anorectal angle possible.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Interesting question Abigail. Today, as usual I used my step stool and decided to add extra heighth to the stool by placing a phone book and another item on it to elevate my feet more. What I experienced was a little disconcerting. I've always had a bulge out of my rectum when I have a bm and I have to manually push it back in afterwards. Today I experienced an extra immediate "clunk" out of my rectum (like it was being turned inside out). I don't know how else to explain it! I wonder if that is going to make my rectocele worse? I felt pretty cleaned out however there seems to be a point where when that 'bulge' comes out that it releases the stool that is just right inside the rectum but it seems to close off up higher as if the bulge restricts more stool to be released. Wow, is it ever hard to explain the weird things our bodies do. I hope this makes sense to somebody out there and maybe can give me an idea of what happened.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

In theory it takes less pressure to have a complete bowel movement when you squat than when you sit so based on logic it should be safe with the prolapse and I wouldn't think it would make things worse. I think you want your feet high enough to be in as full a squat as possible.Many people can't get into a full squat because we don't do that positition much now that we have sit toilets.K.


----------



## 13604 (Jun 30, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Tiss:Interesting question Abigail. Today, as usual I used my step stool and decided to add extra heighth to the stool by placing a phone book and another item on it to elevate my feet more. What I experienced was a little disconcerting. I've always had a bulge out of my rectum when I have a bm and I have to manually push it back in afterwards. Today I experienced an extra immediate "clunk" out of my rectum (like it was being turned inside out). I don't know how else to explain it! I wonder if that is going to make my rectocele worse? I felt pretty cleaned out however there seems to be a point where when that 'bulge' comes out that it releases the stool that is just right inside the rectum but it seems to close off up higher as if the bulge restricts more stool to be released. Wow, is it ever hard to explain the weird things our bodies do. I hope this makes sense to somebody out there and maybe can give me an idea of what happened.


Tiss, I also feel the bulge comes out more when squatting, but I would like to think that is just a feeling a not true. But if in fact it does comes out more and it's on the way of the stool to come out, then we are making things worst by squatting. What should we do? I don't want to make things worst, but better. Maybe we aren't squatting the right way or maybe are feet aren't high enough, I'm so confused right now:-( I hope somebody with more experienced about this can help answer our questions.Tiss, do you take anything to help you go and keep your stool soft ?Thanks to you all for your replies, need all the help I can get.Blessings,Abi


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

A bulge from the rectum I suppose could be just a feeling but I have been diagnosed with a rectocele. So it is real enough for me. It has gotten worse over the last few years. As far as knowing the exact correct angle in which to prop oneself for squatting to poop I don't know. I think it's trial and error.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

OH, forgot to tell you I take Benefiber, Zelnorm and magnesium citrate capsules---800mg to 1000mg/day. I also drink lots of water and try to eat a high fiber diet.


----------



## 13604 (Jun 30, 2006)

Thank you Tiss for your replies!I forgot to say that I also have an enterocele(small bowel prolapse). Does squatting make it easier to have a BM even when having an enterocele??? Blessings,Abi


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I don't know the answer to your question. But, I did try the squatting on the toilet and it seemed to work just fine. It's a little weird perching on a toilet seat I have to tell ya. I guess I'm lucky because I'm small and limber. Obviously western toilets are not made for perching upon


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I have step stools next to the toilet in all of my bathrooms. Can't poop without them and haven't had hemmie's is years.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I have completed this squatting business on the toilet for 2 days now. The 1st time with my rearend on the toilet and today with my feet on the toilet but my rear not touching the toilet. I don't know if this is a fluke but I have gotten the best most complete evacuation I think I've had in years. CC is unpredictable so I don't know if this is just a freak occurence. I'll let you know.


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

Remember, when you are squatting you are straightening the rectum so the BM naturally drops out. While sitting on the toilet to poop your rectum is naturally kinked to prevent fecal incontinence. I would really rather not strain to push poop past this natural blockage which occurs while trying to poop in in the wrong postion ie sitting on the toilet.Tiss...I find it easy and effective to place a clothes basket in front of the toilet with my feet up on it. I don't like the thought of doing acrobatics on the toilet seat or possibly breaking it.







Hope things continue to move well!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

congratulations, Tiss! so glad this method is working so well for you. and that's great you can actually squat on the seat itself without your rear touching it. I've found I either need to use the bathroom waste basket or I can put my feet up on the seat but I have arthritis in my knees and they simply won't let me balance on the seat without my butt also sitting the toilet. thanks for starting this thread, Adelaide. for me, this method doesn't always work but believe me, I am very grateful for the times when it does!! and yes, clumsy me, I actually did manage to break one of those little knob thingies on the underside of the seat while vainly attempting to squat without my butt touching..


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

You're welcome annie. I know some of the articles I've read say that doing a wastebasket or clothes basket does not creat enoug of an angle but I have experimented and it does. They may just say that because they are trying to sell their product.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I have propped my feet up on a stool for years and sometimes I prop them on the clothes basket which is a little higher. But squatting creats a different angle. I think the rectum is directly downward which I guess is the difference, not sure though.


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

If you can get your feet up and your body into that position it is probably preferable.


----------



## Mary2001 (Aug 25, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by adelaide:Thnaks for the additional info Snookered; for me hemmoroids are a thing of the past post initiation of squatting posture.


Hi Adelaide, Have been reading through some posts about squatting, and its something I would like to try, but I am in my 50's and do not think I would be able to do the squat postion as its a bit hard to do. What other sort of thing works for squatting, ie stool or basket or whatever. I mean what height would it need to be. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for posting. Mary


----------



## 13863 (Mar 23, 2007)

I have not read all the posts yet, but did notice this topic, so I apologize if this has been mentioned already.The place I go to for colonics, I bought this thing there long time ago. It's called a Life Step. You put it on the floor & put your feet on it. It actually does help sometimes. It costs about $35. I think the name of the company is Renew Life. Anyways, you may want to try it.Good Luck!Tiffany


----------

